# Forming a Prepper Group - my thoughts



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would never advertise to form a group.

People that I would form a group with will be folks I KNOW....

I will have seen them handle stress, anger, questions, mistakes... how they deal with problems with their spouse/kids/family

I would never group up with anybody via the web or that I have not observed for enough time to see their real life self...not who they show me a few times a year/month

I do not have an Official group.. there are a couple of folks that are church family that would be there depending on the situation


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would never advertise to form a group.
> 
> People that I would form a group with will be folks I KNOW....
> 
> ...


We have a small group, but they are 100 percent family and 3 close friends that we know intimately well...

Your advice is good, I certainly would never want to team up with people I didn't know 9 ways from sunrise.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

The best way I have found to assess people you may want to form a long term working relationship with is to go with them on about a ten day fly-in hunting trip in very remote country. By the end of it you know who will carry their weight and be able to function in an environment where long term survival is a full-time job and you have to work long days with everyone pitching in. It often only takes a couple of days for the cracks to start appearing in the everyday facade that many project. After many years of those sorts of trips I can count on one hand the people I would want to be part of a "group" and all of them have remained friends over the long haul. 

Neighbour wise I only have one that fits the bill and he is our closes neighbour fortunately. Lives about a mile away and is very self reliant. Our families both like our privacy and our "space"........ so we do not visit all the time. We give each other a hand when needed and get together to drink wine and play cards once and a while. That is enough. Easy to get people overload.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was in a Prepper Group that had my location in it's title. Estrogen was the ruler and no sense that was common.I played along until they said they didn't want to play with me anymore.
I never met anyone FTF.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Finding a group that fits you and you fit their requirements can be a daunting task. Then there is the requirements of the group as to what supplies, money and firearms they may want a newbie to have. What happens if you can't make it to the BOL, if the Nation Guard sets up road blocks. While I realize that in numbers there is safety, finding the right people to make up a group can be extremely difficult. I don't like to open my mouth and advertise. My family laugh but then say, "Well, if anything happens, I know where I'm going." Right, I give up my vacations, the newer car, the big TV, etc. so I can prep and then you assume that I will open my arms and invite yu in???? OK, your right. Unfortunately now I'm 1800 miles away and need a new family group.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would never advertise to form a group.
> 
> People that I would form a group with will be folks I KNOW....
> 
> ...


(Slippy sheepishly takes out his notebook of potential group members and slowly scratches Maine-Marine's name off his list...)


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have to partially disagree, not everyone is in a position to be able to form a group with people they are close with, for many reasons. Personally I have advertised to try to network with other preppers. Reason being my family are sheep. I am not close to my childhood friends anymore after being gone in the Army and I generally don’t have many work friends that are close. I am not saying I am friendless just not prepper friends.

If you are smart when you network off of the web you go thru a process to learn each other until a friendship and a working relationship develops. You start with emails, then phone calls. After a considerable amount of time and you are pretty sure you are not dealing with Charles Mansion you meet in person over coffee.

If things developed nicely then you start training together. If you made it this far then you have probably seen there temperament, if they have learned from there mistakes, what there family is like. If they are not willing to put the time in for the mutual screening process then you know you need to back out of the deal. 

You then you enter a bug out location agreement. Who’s place is the BOL location, what is pre positioned, who will be with you for the bug out, etc, etc.

It’s defiantly doable, just time consuming.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Prepper group is a real puzzle to me--
How do their plans meld with yours?
How are preps organized and distributed? And who decides that?
Who is in charge and why?
Where do you meet, where do you go in a time of crises?
And a lot of other questions--


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

tango said:


> Prepper group is a real puzzle to me--
> How do their plans meld with yours?
> How are preps organized and distributed? And who decides that?
> Who is in charge and why?
> ...


Tango it isn't to confusing. Being part of a group is like a glove it fits or it doesn't. 
A lot of your questions would be answered by (SOP) standard operating plans. Everything will be written out a head of time. As far as who is in charge it will depend on individual group. Hopefully the person is elected and is the most qualified person.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

everything is MET T for me its less about finding compatible people and more about the prepps cuss they wont get into it 100% any time soon


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Throwing in with a group you do not know and know well could have adverse consequences at best and turn deadly at worst for you. Your betting your life on the group thing working. It would be truly desperate circumstances to make me consider such rash action.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Safety in numbers. The key is that everyone has to be on the up and up. If you look at the military, a strong hierarchy with multiple sub hierarchys keep things done. People need to understand their place and purpose. Leadership must constantly demonstrate WHY they are leaders (something the military uses rules to enforce rather than earned respect) respect and trust are earned and maintained.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

In my case the group issue is turned on its head. I've made a list of people I will not turn away. That's my group. Most of them would come here naturally. Some are kids. None of them have my resources, so I have essentially been stocking for a large group pretty much on my own. They all know that preparedness is something I care about. I'm now working on getting all of them to start prepping for themselves. First step is to get everyone to build their own BOB. Since I am working on them one at a time, this will take awhile, but it is underway.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Groups are a delicate matter. We all know the in's and out's. I have had limited contact with groups and was not impressed with what I did see. To many generals and no troops. They didn't seem interested in survival as much as wanting to go out and kick ass. LOL So I dropped that idea. When SHTF I may talk to a couple of the neighbors and possibly a coworker that lives near by, but I see that as short term for now. Long term and getting out of the city I don't think so. It would be just my wife and I so this may force me to act quicker on getting out before things rally get nasty. Wife and I alone out in the open presents other challanges. I am still working on this scenario and working on some prospects that I can depend on. Co-worker is a possible. It's just him and his wife. He is a hunter and he does know I am a prepper of sorts. I like him and think I can trust him. We shall see. Still, 4 people against a whole city of unprpepared, panicked, stupid people? I don't like the odds. LOL


----------



## Device Unknown (Jan 23, 2015)

Here is my 2 cents. I think most of us know that a group is a necessity. No one can go at it alone, not for long. So my approach is, make friends. Even if it's through prepper forums and groups. Be active in that type of community. Let the bonds grow. When you get to a point that there is more than a few of you to pseudo-create a tribe, clan, group, what ever you want to call it, then consider creating and documenting procedures and operational outlines. Here is a big misunderstanding I see in a few groups. They give them tests and things like that survival card game, to determine if they would be a good fit. Sure, it gives you a loose understanding of ONE aspect of their personality. But I can tell you now, no one, not a dang single person knows how they will react when SHTF. We have seen amazing feats of human will that other humans can not even comprehend. Think of the mother who lifted that car off her child. Or the group in the plane crash that resorted to cannibalism to stay alive. Think also about the kindest person you know and picture them throwing morality out the window. Think about all the evil in humans that will be unleashed when there is no consequences from the law. I also want to think optimistically and hope that these lazy, entitled kids will cowboy up when the time arises. So although you can get a good understanding of someone and yourself now. Post collapse may be a totally different story. 
Now the best scenario is, you meet 4-5 friends, you have fun together, you work well together, you start contributing to eachothers preparedness. Then each of you have friends outside the preppergroup that may see the camaraderie and other great attributes of having friends you can bet your life on. Those people who are on the fence. Those will come to you. That's when the real work begins. (think OPSEC, Vetting, etc)
I do admit, I envy groups of people that are like that. My favorite is a youtube guy named southernprepper1 He has a huge community of preppers that all work together. Jealous I am but a good example of what could be.

Ok I rambled enough lol take care everyone and good luck.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes Southernprepper1 has an excellent You Tube Channel.

Remember, historically humans have survived by banding together and creating villages. Lone Wolfing can get you killed.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Safety in numbers. The key is that everyone has to be on the up and up. If you look at the military, a strong hierarchy with multiple sub hierarchys keep things done. People need to understand their place and purpose. Leadership must constantly demonstrate WHY they are leaders (something the military uses rules to enforce rather than earned respect) respect and trust are earned and maintained.


That is the conundrum. There is safety and efficiency in numbers. BUT everyone thinks that their idea is the best... human nature at its finest. You have to have a clear cut democratic leadership or a loosely aligned community. You simply cannot satisfy everyone.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> That is the conundrum. There is safety and efficiency in numbers. BUT everyone thinks that their idea is the best... human nature at its finest. You have to have a clear cut democratic leadership or a loosely aligned community. You simply cannot satisfy everyone.


Unfortunately in extreme situations democracy is NOT the best answer. When you have time to discuss issues and make a group decision then go for it. Make everyone feel good about working together and getting along. Tactical situations and periods of instruction are good examples of everyone needing to just shut up and take direction from whoever is in charge. Instruction is easier, and lives are saved.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Short term survival when confronted with an enemy in force then military tactics would prevail. No question. Long term and trying to get back to some sort of normalcy and some sence of community, then some form of governing entity would have to to take over. People will tireof the military way of doing things eventually. Hey! I know. We could start a Democratic Republic. Elect senators and congressman to represent us. And maybe a president that we respect and .......Nah...to crazy


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Long term relationships you know their charter 
Some you share blood with 
Those you have spilled blood with, there is a special bound between people of good charter that share this experience.
Some that share both of the above.
Those that bring skills and resources to the group
Range of ages you need the young and the old
When ours Slowly started to form we were lucky to have people that had served together in the same area and had long term relationships.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Like allot of things, IMO much of it depends on the individual and their particular circumstance. In my case it is my sons, my brother and his family, and my sisters and their family. I think that having some shared ties, either by blood, shared experience, or friendship is very important. One thing that you will need in any group that you join is trust, and if the SHTF and you join up with a group, IMO it is going to be very difficult for you to trust them or they you.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Short term survival when confronted with an enemy in force then military tactics would prevail. No question. Long term and trying to get back to some sort of normalcy and some sence of community, then some form of governing entity would have to to take over. People will tireof the military way of doing things eventually. Hey! I know. We could start a Democratic Republic. Elect senators and congressman to represent us. And maybe a president that we respect and .......Nah...to crazy


If it all goes to hell, I really hope we have the foresight to save some of our Nation's vital documents so we can use them to rebuild society once everything runs it's course and settles back down.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Unfortunately in extreme situations democracy is NOT the best answer. When you have time to discuss issues and make a group decision then go for it. Make everyone feel good about working together and getting along. Tactical situations and periods of instruction are good examples of everyone needing to just shut up and take direction from whoever is in charge. Instruction is easier, and lives are saved.


I agree with that. I was talking about the day to day decisions and even the major decisions that effect everyone in the group. For extreme situations like defending from attackers or dealing with a medical emergency the group needs to do what you are talking about: defer to the experienced one, shut up, take orders.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I agree with that. I was talking about the day to day decisions and even the major decisions that effect everyone in the group. For extreme situations like defending from attackers or dealing with a medical emergency the group needs to do what you are talking about: defer to the experienced one, shut up, take orders.


I alluded to that in mentioning making group decisions when you have time. Second and third sentences in the post you quoted me on.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Not arguing, just agreeing...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ah, well disregard then


----------

